# plaster of paris?



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,I'm new at this so bare with me.I made a top of a mountain (8' long) from screen with Plaster cloth over it but it just isn't strong enough for me.Bought Plaster of paris to go over it for strength but don't know how to apply it.Should I brush it on ,which seems to be the easiest method, or am I going about it wrong.I will be moving and don't want to wreck it.Please help.Thank you.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

dip news paper or paper towels in the plaster, then drape the soaked paper over the screen


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bounty paper towels have more strength than most other brands, if you go the towel route.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've done a couple with the plaster cloth and then used the plaster of paris thinned down and applied with a brush. But remember you have to work pretty fast or it will set up on you. I applied a couple of coats and it worked fine.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you already have a base then yes just put the plaster of Pair right over the base. 
I use brushes, spatula, and gloved hands to spread it and get the right thickness and look.
What also works great for a top coat is fast setting dryway compound, it comes in 5, 20,40,60,80,120 min set times.


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks David.Should I use the 2:1 ration as per the box?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I find the best tool for spreading the plaster is my fingers, all of them.
I keep a bucket along side for rinsing them off.

A word of caution to all who might not know, watch how much plaster goes into your drain pipes it will clog them up.
That is why I use a bucket for cleaning as I dump it outside when I am done.
Keep it out of your drain pipes.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I didn't pay any attention to the ratio, I just made it a little thinner than a milkshake so it could be applied with a pretty stiff 3" paint brush.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just buy a bucket of the quick dry, premixed, Spackle hole filler stuff.
It will last for years in the bucket, you might have to stir it with a stick, as the water will come to the top after a few years of sitting.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i use flower and water with the paper strips. you ever try to break a pinjata? (spelling?)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The first time I helped the boys make one of those with flour/water and Elmer's glue with newspaper, it wouldn't bust if you hit it with an ax.

I guess I use a little too much glue.

I don't know how to spell it either.

Took me 5 mins of searching, pinjatia you were close.
I think that is right?


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

at least you new what i meant. i dont use glue.

skip


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Use glue and it drys harder then cement.

I had a hard time smashing it up with a big sledge hammer.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I used to use plaster all the time. Now I use a product called Sculptamold. It's working time is a little longer than that of plaster, thus being much easier to work with than plaster. The down side is that it takes about a week for it to completely cure. Once this is complete, it can be carved and painted. I use flat spraypaint. Also, when first being mixed with water, adding tempra or acrylic paint will give it a base color to work with, such as brown, green etc.

Unlike plaster, this stuff is feather light yet very strong. The longer it sits, the stronger it becomes. Yet, regardless of how long it's been standing, if a change is desired, it is very easy to tear down. If carved and painted right, the end result looks extremely real. The cheapest price I've found for it is at a place online called Blick Art Store.

Routerman


----------

